# Removing OnStar mirror



## weimerrj (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm thinking of changing out my rearview mirror with an electrochromic one with homelink, since I don't use onstar, but do use a garage door opener and would like autodim. 

Does anyone smarter than me know if there any problems associated with (essentially) disconnecting the buttons? TIA.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

Ive removed it nothing happened the car did t blow up if thats what your asking, but under the black panels there are two small boxes one is onstar the other is your door locks

Sent from my MB886 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## weimerrj (Dec 4, 2011)

I was just wondering if some other functions would be disabled if I removed the Onstar buttons. I hear the bluetooth module is integrated into Onstar, so who knows how much is integrated. I was thinking GM left an Easter egg in there for those of us who don't care much for it. Sounds like no, so we'll see how it goes!


----------

